# John Deere x730 or 1025r? Which is right for you?



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's a brief blog post regarding some of the main differences between the John Deere X7 Series garden tractors and 1 Series sub-compact tractors. If you are in the market, then hopefully this gives a little insight between the two. It's certainly not all-inclusive and just hits some of the highlights. Thanks!

Read Here

Watch Here


----------

